# what charges will the sia suspend or revoke your liecence for?



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

hil all im looking at a section 3 or 4 public order apparently for my moment of stupidity, please can any1 tell me if i will lose my liecence or keep it, this is my first offence. thanks paul.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

The SIA is quite vague about this,

Quote from the website: A licence may also be revoked if the licence holder receives a conviction, caution or warning for a relevant offence.

My best guess is yes due to the the nature of the charges. Most charges of violence result in suspension.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

will a judge take into account if convicted you will lose your job?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> will a judge take into account if convicted you will lose your job?


Depends the judge really..

Some care and others will go by the book so it's a 50/50 chances.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't mention your badge....unless the judge/police already know the job you do? Keep quiet and police will not contact sia and nobody will know. Loads of mates have got away with stuff and still have their badges. I lost mine 2 years back but that was due to me being a prat on the door and getting done for battery....deserved to lose it tbh. Good luck mate.


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Had similar and kept my badge


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

If you keep it hush hush beware that on your license renewal it may well be brought to light when they check your criminal history since you last license was issued.

If they discover it and you haven't informed them then they may well suspend yours.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

SIA is soon to be scrapped anyway...


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Hopefully, I remember when they came out. Promises of £10 per hour jobs and drastic review of working hours. Bollocks.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

What will happen is, if the Judge knows about your licence, they will contact the SIA and you will have it revoked. You then will then receive notification with the right to appeal, or a notice of how long you will have to wait before applying. If the Judge doesn't know then you are supposed to inform the SIA of your conviction and they will probably then revoke your licence anyway.

If they don't know they can't revoke you, but, if they find out they will revoke your licence. But seeing as though that's what will happen anyway you have nothing to loose. Now when it comes to your renewal they will look at your convictions and place them into one of two categories (Serious Offence and Minor Offence). This basically tells the SIA how long they have to bare in mind your offences. If your classed as Serious, then you'll have to wait 5 years until the SIA will no longer use that offence in the decision of you application. If you're a Minor Offence then the SIA will wait 3 years before ignoring your offences. When you renew your licence they will Mind to Refuse, but you can appeal this with good references and they may allow you to get your licence back. As an example here's what happened to me.

March 2007 I was arrested for a public order offence and was given a caution for affray which the SIA class as a minor offence.. I didn't tell the SIA.

October 2009 my licence was up for renewal. I sent the SIA my renewal and when my CRB came back they saw my caution and refused my renewal.

I then appealed my renewal with references that showed I had been working in the industry since the offence and it was out of character etc, etc.

December 2009 they granted my licence after reviewing my references.

December 2012 my licence is up for renewal again and because my offence was classed by the SIA as minor, they will just renew it no problems because it's over three years old. If my offence was classed as Serious and was less than 5 years old when I renew again, I would have to provide more references and go through the whole mitigation process again.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Al n said:


> Hopefully, I remember when they came out. Promises of £10 per hour jobs and drastic review of working hours. Bollocks.


Well I just got my SIA licence and get £10/hr so it really depends who u working for.. I will NEVER work for less than £10 an hour unless it's a 60hrs a week contract and then OK I'ld go down to £8.50 in that case ONLY :bounce:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

why do people works doors for £10 an hour or less, i thought big city centre pubs/clubs would pay double that, i was earning £12-14 an hour 3 years ago.....

times a changing?

fcuk that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep times are defo changing. The Jobcentre have given thousands of unemployed SIA badges - which although some are decent, it also means there are loads of jacket fillers out there doing the job. Larger companies can afford to drop what they pay as there are so many doorman about now. Real shame the industry has gone this way....As Adlewar put, I started doing doors about 7/8 years ago and started on £12 an hour and as Head DS was on £15 an hour. Nowadays its a flat £10 and its not even in cash anymore lmao its by the books so you need to sort your own ni/tax etc. Bollox to that!


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

I still do the cash in hand gig - cant knock it at £15 an hour for doing sweet fa


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

lxm said:


> SIA is soon to be scrapped anyway...


Don't think so mate, its been absorbed into a government sector now but there are no plans to scrap it


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm not on door work, I'm front of house supervisor for an electronics firm. £7.20 per hour. :thumbdown:


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks for your replies guys, do the sia no who you work for? il no on wednesday what is happeing, thanks,


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

Keep it hush and the SIA won't know, however when you come to renew it, it will show in your CRB check. I've just had mine minded to refuse for a offensive weapons caution I received in 2009 for a kubaton on my key ring, however I'm appealing the decision, which can be done by providing character references etc. I know a few lads that have had to do this and received their licence on appeal.

As far as I know after the 2012 games the SIA is disbanding and licencing will be controlled by your local authority, same way the personal licences for the sale of alcohol are controlled.


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

update for any1 this might happen to in future, my sia was suspended and stil is atm, i was given a court summons 3 months down the line, i went to court and the police did not bring the cctv evidence so the judge threw it out so i should now be able to get my liecence back, if the police want to still do me they will have to do it all aging and now have a time limit


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

not read all the thread but if revoked appeal and get 3 or 4 character witness' and you should be ok, i got my badge and i have/had worse


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

paul25601 said:


> update for any1 this might happen to in future, my sia was suspended and stil is atm, i was given a court summons 3 months down the line, i went to court and the police did not bring the cctv evidence so the judge threw it out so i should now be able to get my liecence back, if the police want to still do me they will have to do it all aging and now have a time limit


yes, but good luck with that as sia are a bunch of useless [email protected]


----------



## paul25601 (Jul 5, 2011)

lol tell me about it, i rang them to say i now have nothing againt me and they basically said we dont believe you haha


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

paul25601 said:


> lol tell me about it, i rang them to say i now have nothing againt me and they basically said we dont believe you haha


You will probably need to get a notice from the court or Police. If the charges have been dropped then you shouldn't have any problem getting it back now, it might just be a bit of hassle trying to get what the SIA need.

Good news though.


----------



## konrad85 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,

I was accused of stealing a thing, I have never had any criminal record before and an investigation is pending, the police officer has not yet decided whether redeem the issue or go to the court at the same time I applied online for SIA badge. The next step should be to go to a Post Office with my ref. number, pay 220 quid, take photos and send it to them within 21 days.

My question is:

Is it worth it to pay and complete my application to SIA, knowing that the investigation continues and I'm charged with but nothing has been proven to me and I have not been convicted.

If anybody is able to give me a reasonable answer, what could be the best solution please do not hesitate.

(Sorry if put it in the wrong post)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

why have you bumped a 4 year old thread to tell us something totally irrelevant to the OP?


----------



## Franky23 (Aug 5, 2014)

konrad85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was accused of stealing a thing, I have never had any criminal record before and an investigation is pending, the police officer has not yet decided whether redeem the issue or go to the court at the same time I applied online for SIA badge. The next step should be to go to a Post Office with my ref. number, pay 220 quid, take photos and send it to them within 21 days.
> 
> ...


should of started a new thread but I believe the SIA probably wouldn't issue it until the whole thing was over with and decided, Tbh though why not just ring sia and ask them


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> why have you bumped a 4 year old thread to tell us something totally irrelevant to the OP


 aaaaaaaaaaaaaand here is my point proven. Fvkcks it got to do with you what, where or why the guy posts? totally irrelevant? obviously the kid thought not.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand here is my point proven. Fvkcks it got to do with you what, where or why the guy posts? totally irrelevant? obviously the kid thought not.


Your point proven?

If your point is whats it my business what people post then really you are making a total fool of yourself posting that.

Now, what business is it of yours what i post?

Try and answer that while maintaining your point.


----------



## konrad85 (Oct 11, 2015)

I see that the discussion is in full action. Thanks for answer. Why I have bumped a 4 year old thread? Well, because I haven't had this kind of issues before so it's new and relevant for me.

Didn't know much where to hit first, I typed in 'charged with+legal issues+SIA' and the website poped up.

If anyone has got some great answers, which might be relevant ones for me - do not hesitate.

Thanks


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

konrad85 said:


> I see that the discussion is in full action. Thanks for answer. Why I have bumped a 4 year old thread? Well, because I haven't had this kind of issues before so it's new and relevant for me.
> 
> Didn't know much where to hit first, I typed in 'charged with+legal issues+SIA' and the website poped up.
> 
> ...


Give people some more info.

not enough to go on in that waffle earlier.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ask your solicitor where you stand, and stop stealing.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

konrad85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was accused of stealing a thing, I have never had any criminal record before and an investigation is pending, the police officer has not yet decided whether redeem the issue or go to the court at the same time I applied online for SIA badge. The next step should be to go to a Post Office with my ref. number, pay 220 quid, take photos and send it to them within 21 days.
> 
> ...


no please don't apply this is the best solution ... there's enough dodgy ex crims working the doors..YOU know u did it don't u..that's proof enough. 'Stealing a thing' lol


----------

